# Work Holing Techniques



## Rick_B (Jun 30, 2012)

Let's limit this discussion to very basic round stock turning (facing, turning down a diameter, turning to a shoulder, center drilling, etc).  

From what I have read turning between centers requires a face plate and driver dog on the head stock end but at least for center drilling a chuck would be required.  So I'm wondering if I need both of these mechanisms (dog driver and chuck) or can basic turning be done with a chuck and a tail stock center?  It seems this would work with the compromise that there would be some wasted material on the chuck end. 

I realize that ultimately there may be a need for both but what would the recommendation be for getting started with very basic turning?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Benji (Jun 30, 2012)

> Let's limit this discussion to very basic round stock turning (facing, turning down a diameter, turning to a shoulder, center drilling, etc).



For 95% or what I do I do not turn between centers. 
For facing you could not mount between centers. 
If I am turning to a shoulder I usually use collets although a chuck would be adequate if you can either stand the run out or  are willing to turn to a desired diameter and then turn to a step so the final diameter and the step are concentric. 
I usually buy od ground stock and use collets however. Parting off requires either a chuck or collets. 
Tuning a long diameter or cutting a long thread is best done between centers although you could use a chuck and a tailstock. 

You can sometimes eliminate the use of a dog plate by holding a piece of stock in a chuck, turning a 60 degree point on it (to use as a center, does not need to be hard), this will be perfectly concentric, and supporting the end wit a center in the tail stock. A dog an be arranged to engage the chuck jaw.


----------



## Rick_B (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Benji - sounds like a chuck is my starting point for learning

Rick


----------

